# Menards Halloween Stuff (Pics)



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I got a few pics of stuff they put out.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/ghoulweddingcouple.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0858.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0855.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0854.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0853.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0852.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0851.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0850.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0849.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0846.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a178/CrazyHoops/Menards%20Halloween%20Stuff/DSCF0848.jpg


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

They got some pretty awesome stuff out, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

yea! Great stuff! Thank you for taking the pics!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for the pics. I'll be heading out there tomorrow. That cemetery sign is going to be mine....lol.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I wish we had Menards.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> I wish we had Menards.


I know - me too! Cool pics thanks.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish there was one here, too!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting those pics!!! I hope they have stuff out at mine.

To cheer you all up that don't have a Menard's...at least you don't have to see the stupid commercials with the Menard's guy who I just want to slap somtimes for smiling that big.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

no problem,if wormyt took time to get pics,thats atleast what I could do.

by the way they put ever more out today,spirit ball with guy/brain showing...cool actually.


Paco


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

We're thinking about getting the 12' Hanging Ghoul from Menard's for $119. It's the best price on that prop that we've seen so far. We saw it at Halloween Express for $199!

Another cool thing Menard's had was the kicking legs animatronic prop. Did anybody else see it?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I stopped at Menards the other day and they were just putting stuff off. After seeing the pics, I am gonna have to check things out again.

I did see the trash can kicker and the 12' ghoul, but the prices weren't put out yet at that time. Dang, $112, I can see it making to the 33% off in October or maybe the 50% off at Halloween.

I did see they have my favorite skeleton again at $36.88 (I carried it over to the price check scanner).


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah I saw the trash can kicker too and the 12' Ghoul,I work there so I can get anyone a price check,even buy something and ship it to yous.


lmk,

Paco


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ah, cool crazy...ill be checking out my Menards tomorrow.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good work secret agent #666. I love the small Mr. Thrifty sized skellies, I hope Walmart carries them again, so much lighter than the ACC ones. It is a shame that Menards hasn't migrated east.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Here are some pics I took this morning.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/menards.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice pics, bourno! I didn't notice those glow in the dark skulls that can be used as door trim at our Menard's. I think I might go back and look again for them.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

the 12' ghoul I saw today it cool,but no body to it what so ever,also I like the legs kicking fronm the ceiling and the skeleton on a motorcycle.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

For just under 40 bucks, ours has a 72 inch skeleton. Looks really nice! Might have to consider that one! I have to blame Menards for getting me into Halloween. They had their stuff set up so well one year, it just got me hooked!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

whats cool is Menards sets up a Haunted House every year and I get to built it ...again,its the second year and its free to go through,not scary really but fun for everyone....Boo!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I seen some of that stuff at our big lots


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

cool... thx you for sharing


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Whoa. This thread is 9 years old.


----------

